

Restored - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2014/06/restored.html

======
jcr
It's good to see you back to blogging on your own. I read through your list of
recent stuff, but I hoped to see something about any of your historic
computing efforts?

~~~
jgrahamc
I have updated it to mention that Plan 28 is moving along despite the silence.
There's a guest blog post coming about the work. Basically, there are two
people (one is Doron Swade) working on interpreting Babbage's hardware
description language (which is vital because a lot of the Analytical Engine is
described using it). They are doing this using the language and the Difference
Engine No. 2 as a "Rosetta Stone".

The work is being funded by a major donor and through a major university. I'll
say more then I can.

Plan 28 still needs money. Mainly to extend work on the AE from two people,
two days a week to at least two people full-time.

